# Is my goat about to have her baby soon or in a while?



## goat luver 101

Hey, 
So, I was going down this morning to check on one of my pregnant does and I saw that she had yellow orange mucus hanging out. I thought she was going to kid within 12 hours so I got out all my kidding supplies and cleaned up the kidding corral and everything and checked on her every hour but there was no change. The mucus kept coming and once it was even green but no scarlet or blood. Her vulva is red and swollen. Her udder is the size of a soft ball (first time mom) and when I tried to do the thing where you try and wrap your fingers around the spine three inches above the tail and if your fingers touch through the skin and fur then it is almost kidding time and my fingers almost touched. She is showing no other signs of labor. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew if based off these signs if the kid is going to come soon, or I've got a while to wait.....Thank you! Cassy


----------



## liz

Each goat is different with how long they decide to make you wait...do you have a due date for her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just going to ask the same thing...


----------



## goat luver 101

no, we dropped her off at a friends house for about a month to be bred and aren't sure when exactly it happened


----------



## liz

What month?


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you should be seeing something soon, Green is sloughing placenta, and Ive never seen it in a goat birth ..how long has it been since you first saw discharge ?? Im a little concerned for your doe at this point as it seems she should be progressing . What are you first and last breeding dates?
I would temp her (what has she been on for feed?) then glove up, lube up and check het cervix.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with what was said...sounds to be soon... 

If you knew what month she was exposed to a buck... we would have a better idea on her due date... :thumb:


----------



## goat luver 101

hello again,
September was when she visited the buck and she was a first timer so i think the deed might have been done towards the beginning of October. that is only four months but she is looking HUGE. The mucus was gone today but her vulva was even more swollen than normal and bulging even though Sky (my doe) was acting completely normal. I don't know...I suppose she could have been bred in mid September but I really couldn't tell you what day of the 50 days she was at the farm she goat pregnant. I did the ligaments test and they are gone but I can't touch my fingers around her spine by her tail like you can when she is 12 hours from labor. She is on grain with 14% crude protein and yesterday was when all this mucus started flowing. green..yellow...non stop until this morning but she was totally oblivious to all this..I read mucus comes out often up to two weeks before kidding has anyone heard that? I don't know what to do. I'm getting a bit worried...is all this normal??? :shrug: 
Thank you for all the input


----------



## Guest

Can you post.pics? how much discharge was there? (sometimes they lose their mucus plug, which looks like a small ammt if opaque white sticky, sometimes with some stringy clear) what did it look like other than color,(slimy ? clear? opaque? sticky?) I personally would do q cervical check in this :instance to see what the progression is (closed cervix =, doe is ok, open=, possible train wreck behind ). What is her temp? does she get alfalfa (low calcium causes slow labor etc). what does her udder look like? Some does ,especially ffs have tighter butts and when ligs are gone you still cant literally get your figers all the way around.


----------



## toth boer goats

If she was bred in sept ...then... she'd be due sometime this month(Feb).... 
When she started her udder development ...that is when she is about ...1 month to 1 month and a 1/2 from her Due date..... 

If you see an amber clear tube discharge.. it may be long....she is really close... otherwise...late in pregnancy ...they do start loosing their plug...which can be quite a while before kidding...... :hug:


----------



## goat luver 101

You were right! She gave birth one week later to a white doe. But, 1 month and a half after kidding she is still having black discharge....thats not normal is it....


----------



## liz

Congrats on the arrival of a baby girl!
With my does, they have bloody, mucousy discharge up to a week after delivery then they have a clear backside for a couple weeks then will suddenly start up with the dark discharge again. Your doe sounds normal...as far as how my girls are.
As long as theres no "off" odor and she's eating and caring for her baby, I'm sure she's fine.


----------

